# Koi Schwimmt auf der Seite und bewegt sich nicht mehr ......



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich habe mir neue Koi´s gekauft so etwa 8-10 cm groß und einen davon habe ich heute am boden des Teiches an der Pumpe angesaugt gefunden der sich wenn ich ihn in das Wasser setzte auf den Rücken und auf die Seite legt.Er atmet noch aber bewegt sich nur so schwach das er nicht schwimmt.
Was kann das sein ich hatte die vermutung die schwimmblase!
Vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo Maurix, 

prüfe mal deine Wasserwerte inkl. Sauerstoff. 

Daran konnte es liegen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2005)

Sauerstoff ist auf jeden fall genug drin aber ich habe vor etwa einer woche einen neuen Filter und eine neue Pumpe von Oase gekauft die Biotec 18 und die Aquamax 16000.Das Rücklauf Rohr liegt etwa 30cm über dem Teich und schiest mit einer wucht in den teich das ich das rohr nach unten verlängert habe damit nicht das wasser so stark in aufruhe ist den meine fische schwimmen nie richtig durch den Teich die sind immer unter einem Stück kies folie die am rand des Teich liegt woran kann das liegen.auf jeden fall schäumt das wasser seit dem ich die neue anlage habe.Ah und der Koi der so komisch war und nicht mehr schwamm ist tot, hofentlich hatte er nichts was sich überträgt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2005)

Nein Maurix, 

so wird das nix.   

Du mußt mehr Daten liefern. 
Bestimme deine Wasserwerte. Wenigstens Temperatur, Ph, Nitrat, Nitrit, Ammoniak, Sauerstoff bei Tag und bei Nacht. 
Mach`Angaben zur Teichgröße und dem Fischbesatz. 

In deinen wenigen Infos steckt schon der erste Fehler: 
Du filterst den Teichinhalt satte 8 mal pro Stunde. Das ist sogar für einen Wirlpool zu heftig.   

Jatzt gib`mal mehr Informationen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2005)

*Re: Koi Schwimmt auf der Seite und bewegt sich nicht mehr ..*

Hallo Maurix,

ich bezweifle das dir die Kenntnis über deine aktuellen Wasserwerte diesen Koi retten werden, aber es schadet auch nichts diese zu kennen.

Hast du schon einmal darüber nachgedacht, dass der Koi eventuell nur deshalb Probleme hat weil er von der Pumpe angesaugt wurde? Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das eine Pumpe durchaus in der Lage ist einem Fisch erhebliche Verletzungen zuzufügen. Diese müssen nicht zwingend außen zu finden sein. 

Um was für eine Pumpe handelt es sich denn?

Du solltest umgehend dafür Sorge tragen, dass nicht noch ein Fisch an der wohl falsch aufgestellten Pumpe Schaden nehmen kann.


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Weil Du schreibst, daß sich die Fische nur unter einem Stück Folie verstecken....

Hast Du die Fische von einem Züchter oder aus einem Bau/Gartenmarkt ?

Könnte es sein, daß die ganz einfach mit den Zuständen in Deinem Teich, mit denen sie jetzt konfrontiert sind, schlichtweg verängstigt sind und unter massivem Streß leiden? Gerade so kleine Fische halten nicht so wirklich viel Wasserdruck stand.

Wenn die vorher noch nie in einem Teich waren, wo das Wasser mit so einer Wucht reinkommt müssen sich die ja im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes zu Tode ängstigen   

Und wenn er vor lauter Angst einen "Schwächeanfall" bekommt ist es nur logisch, daß ihn die Pumpe ansaugt  :cry:


lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2005)

hi Juergen-h,

was war denn das, hast Du gleich ein ganzes Posting überlesen?



> Ah und der Koi der so komisch war und nicht mehr schwamm ist tot


nix mehr zu retten...



> ... eine neue Pumpe von Oase gekauft die Biotec 18 und die Aquamax 16000


soviel zur Pumpe....


lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo Martin,

da ist mir doch tatsächlich ein Posting von Maurix abhanden gekommen.   


@Maurix

Hast du deine Pumpe denn ohne Gehäuse im Teich liegen? Oder wurde der Fisch mangels Mobilität lediglich leicht an das Pumpengehäuse angesogen? Das hatte ich noch vergessen zu fragen.


Wenn da ein Fisch versehentlich von einer bösen AM16000 richtig angesaugt wurde, hat der wohl kaum ne Chance. Ob der Grund hierfür nun in deiner Unachtsamkeit oder bei einem eventuell schwächelnden Fisch zu finden ist, kannst du hier ja noch klären. 


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo 

die " böse AM 16000 " wird wohl kaum in der Lage sein , einen gesunden Koi anzusaugen . Bei der grossen Oberfläche entsteht an dieser Pumpe kein grosser Sog , nicht einmal unsere PM 30000 saugt einen Koi an , auch nicht , wenn er an der Pumpe nach Nahrung sucht und diese  "abnuckelt " .
Wenn diese Pumpen ohne Gehäuse aufgestellt werden , wird der Koi zu Hackfleisch verarbeitet .
Also suchen wir die Ursachen doch in den Wasserwerten oder __ Parasiten .


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo Patrick,

alles ist möglich. Ohne Maurix kommt aber in der Sache leider kein Licht ins Dunkel.


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2005)

Also wenn z.b. die Sonne in den flachen bereich kommt dann kommen die fische alle raus sobald ich ihn die Nähe vom Teich komme schwimmen die mit einem Affen zahn unter das Stück folie manchmal schwimmen sogar die fische entgegen des strom vom rücklauf rohr und springen raus!!!iregendwie versteh ich diese fische nicht so ganz warum haben die dann so eine Angst vor mir wenn ich nur dran vorbei laufe!aber springen aus dem wasser.
Das gehäuse von der Pumpe ist drauf und die Pumpe liegt an der tiefsten stelle im Teich.Die Fische kommen aus einem Baumarkt aber aus einer extra fisch abteilung das sind gesunde fische die geben einem dort soagar auf die Koi´s Garantie wenn einer Kaputt geht hinbringen einen anderen mitnehmen also die müssen die ja schon wissen was sie machen imerhin sind die fische ja nicht wirklich billig.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2005)

Hailo!

Deine Fische haben einfach Angst und benötigen ihre Zeit, um sich an die neue Umgebung und die "Störungen" zu gewöhnen.
Gib ihnen etwas Zeit.....das wird schon.

Über den toten Koi brauchst Du Dir jetzt keine großen Gedanken mehr machen. Ab und an hat man bei Neubesatz mal einen dabei, der die plötzliche Umgewöhnung nicht übersteht.
Ich mutmaße mal, dass keine Quarantäne gemacht wurde und ein Angleichen der Wasserwerte vom Umsetzwasser zum Teichwasser nicht stattgefunden hat.
Beobachte die anderen, ob sich da irgendwas entwickelt.
Das schreckhafte Verhalten ist, denke ich, normal.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2005)

> die müssen die ja schon wissen was sie machen



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr...  trotzdem halte ich es mehr für einen Werbegag als Selbstvertrauen in die eigene Fachkompetenz 


Das mit dem Springen der Fische tut uns allen hier beim Lesen weh, denke ich... gesunde Fische springen nicht... weder aus Spass noch aus Angst! 
Gesunde, ängstliche Fische verziehen sich in die Tiefe oder verstecken sich zum Beispiel in Falten. Dort verharren sie dann aber bewegungslos und nicht springend ;-)

Wäre interessant ob sie auch springen, wenn Du nur aus der Ferne zusiehst.Wenn Du sagst, Deine Wasserwerte sind ok, und Du das auch mit Wassertests überprüft hast dann tippe ich mal auf __ Parasiten, die Deine Fische quälen. 

Wegen dem Verstecken würde ich mir am wenigsten Sorgen machen, das dauert zum Teil Wochen, bis sich die Fische vom Umsetzstress erholt haben. Und wenn du wirklich eine AM 16000 in den 2000l stehen hast, dann kann das noch eine ganze weile länger dauern... schliesslich hast Du  ja einen Whirlpool, keinen teich ;-) Da sollten wir uns was anderes überlegen... hast Du Fotos von dem Teich? wäre hilfreich für uns...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2005)

hi

es liegt einbandfrei an der zu starken pumpe.
2000liter mit einer 16000l pumpe  

die fische haben einfach keine ruhe.die haben ruhe in der falte darum hauen die ab.

ich wollte auch nicht ständig gegen den strom schwimmen.
das kostet ganzschön kraft.
eine drossel für die pumpe und die fische fühlen sich wohler.

dem händler der die pumpe für einen 2000liter tümpel verkauft gehört einen in den nacken gehauen wenn er das gewust hat.

das ist mein senf dazu.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2005)

hi
habe noch was vergessen---wieviele koi versuchen denn in den 2000litern zu schwimmen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2005)

Also guckt euch mal das Bild an.Da wo der feil ist schwimmen die immer hoch bis an das rohr die springen nicht mein fehler.Ich glaube nicht das sie sich daran gewöhnen ich habe in dem Teich fisch die ich seit vier jahren habe die gehen auch unter die Folie und die neuen fische machen das nur nach weil die neuen kommen manchmal raus ohne die anderen.ich hate vorher eine Hozelock Pumpe 6000 Liter da waren die auch alle unter der folie also zu 
eine starke pumpe kann es auch nicht sein weil ich habe meine hand an die pumpe gelegt und die saugt so stark das die ein fisch ansaugt.ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll das die fische da raus kommen der teich ist komplet leer aber echt komplet alle unter der folie.

Danke für eure Antworten bis jetzt!!!

Bild ist als Anhang.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo Maurix,

man sieht es zwar an Deinem Bild nicht so richtig, aber ich denke mal da ist keine ruhige Stelle mehr im Teich wo sich die Koi`s zurückziehen können und deshalb verstecken sie sich in der Folienfalte.  

Das Rausspringen bei Stress habe ich bei einem Nachbarn auch schon erlebt, als er sich eine neue größere Pumpe gekauft hatte und das Wasser nicht wie geplant über einen Wasserlauf sondern zur Probe im direkten Strahl ins Becken gelassen wurde. Leider passierte es in der Nacht und der schöne 30 cm Koi war hin.
Hier war das Verhältnis von Pumpenleistung zu Teichgröße nicht so extrem.
Nach Umschluß auf Bachlauf gewöhnten sich die Koi`s sehr schnell ein, war aber auch genügend Platz ohne Wasserbewegung im Teich.

Manchmal kommen die Fische auch bei Sauerstoffmangel an die strömenden Wassereinläufe. Schließe ich aber bei Dir aus.

Das mit dem Pumpensog habe ich nicht so recht verstanden. Falls er ja zu stark ist, könntest Du ihn durch einen größeren Ansaugkorb versuchen zu verringern.

Mein Fazit:
Deine Pumpe ist viel zu groß dimensioniert für den kleinen 2000 l Teich.
Die Fische kommen nicht zur Ruhe und stehen unter Dauerstress.
Glaube auch nicht, dass sie sich daran gewöhnen werden.
Ich denke alle Versuche die Pumpe zu drosseln werden von keinem großen Erfolg sein und wären außerdem Energieverschwendung.
Eine Einlaufveränderung wäre vielleicht noch möglich, aber bei der Pumpenleistung wohl auch nicht so einfach realisierbar.
Hört sich leider pessimistisch an, aber da muss eine kleinere Pumpe her.

Gruß
doc


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2005)

Hab da noch eine andere frage.Baue dieses Jahr noch meinen Teich um weil mir sonst die Fische im Winter eingehen wegen Platz mangel jetzt habe ich aber auch 5 Kois im Teich tendenz steigent wie baue ich meinen Teich Koi gerecht so das die Fische groß werden.Wieviel liter sollte der teich haben und was sollte ich noch so beachten wenn ich am planen bin.Und was muss ich machen wenn ich die fische in denn neu angelegten teich setzte hab da mal was von Bakterien gehört und wegen dem leitungs wasser, ich will nähmlich nicht das mir die fische eingehen.Währe nett wenn ihr mir ein paar ratschläge geben könntet!Meine Kois kommen ja nicht an die oberfläche wenn ich am Teich stehe mit was kann ich sie locken z.b. frische schrimps oder irgend etwas anderes was gut klappt.



Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2005)

Maurix schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da noch eine andere frage.Baue dieses Jahr noch meinen Teich um weil mir sonst die Fische im Winter eingehen wegen Platz mangel jetzt habe ich aber auch 5 Kois im Teich tendenz steigent wie baue ich meinen Teich Koi gerecht so das die Fische groß werden.Wieviel liter sollte der teich haben und was sollte ich noch so beachten wenn ich am planen bin.Und was muss ich machen wenn ich die fische in denn neu angelegten teich setzte hab da mal was von Bakterien gehört und wegen dem leitungs wasser, ich will nähmlich nicht das mir die fische eingehen.Währe nett wenn ihr mir ein paar ratschläge geben könntet!Meine Kois kommen ja nicht an die oberfläche wenn ich am Teich stehe mit was kann ich sie locken z.b. frische schrimps oder irgend etwas anderes was gut klappt.
> 
> Ich habe es geschaft einen Koi zu fangen habe jetzt aber so ein bissen angst weil ich ihm sehr viel stress gemacht habe das er mir eingeht
> !!!Wollte nähmlich mal wissen was ich für koi´s habe.
> ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2005)

für mich ist das ein Orenji Matsuba

Gegenstimmen?

--
könnten wir bitte trotzdem etwas Ordnung reinbringen?
Du kannst alles fragen was Dir am Herzen liegt, aber bisschen strukturierter
Dieser Thread springt ein bisschen zwischen den Themen herum... zuerst ein kranker Fisch, dann eine Teichbauanleitung, dann eine Koi-Bestimmung.

In Zukunft bitte drei getrennte Threads draus machen
danke 
&
lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2005)

*Sorry!!!*


----------

